# The Official " See you at the track!" Date/Event/Setup Info



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

This thread is to encourage TT owners to get out and do some driving events. 

MK1 and MK2 TT owners are more than welcome to join in! 

Please use the following format for events : Date / Event / Track / Organizing Club / Price


HPDE - High Performance Driver Education
AutoX - Auto Cross
RallyX - Dirt/Snow Auto Cross
HC - Hill Climb
TSD - Time Speed Distance Rally Event

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*US AudiClub - Ring of Lakes
*April 26-28
HPDE / Grattan Michigan (near Grand Rapids) / $295 
Link for more information - http://usaudimi.org/
Attending V70RinGR + 1 TT 


*Patroon BMW Lime Rock Park Satuday, May 11, 2013 * Saturday, May 11, 2013
Lime Rock Park, Lakeville, CT
Attending : [email protected] Motorsports, [email protected] Motorsports

*Monday 05.06.13 / HPDE / Talladega Gran Prix / Local Group / $150*
http://www.tgprace.com/ in Talldega AL
Attending: Me! (20v Master)

I'll be the only TT, with a wide variety of cars attending. This is a laid back HPDE with a focus on fun rather than technical skills. 


*AudiTron w/Audi Club North America Golden Gate Chapter*
Friday May 10 - Sunday May 12, 2013
Thunderhill Raceway in Willows CA
$325 prior to and including 3/31 then price goes to $400.

Price includes lunch on Saturday and Sunday and also a banquet/raffle on Saturday night. This is a great event to "Cut your HPDE teeth" very low stress and really good instructors. Last time I looked there were already 6 TTs on the roster.

Attending: Teeguzi

http://www.audiclubgoldengate.org/team-announcements/auditron2013



*Jaguar Club Empire Division Driving School May 31-June 1st*
Lime Rock Park, Lakeville, CT
Attending : [email protected] Motorsports, [email protected] Motorsports
*

NAAC High Performance Driving School Summer 2013 *
_*(A good start for those who want to run with the Audi Club Of North America)*_
Monday, Jul 22 — Tuesday, Jul 23, 2013
New Hampshire Motor Speedway, Loudon, NH
Attending : [email protected] Motorsports, [email protected] Motorsports


*Patroon BMW Lime Rock Park Saturday, Oct. 5, 2013 *
Saturday, October 5, 2013
Lime Rock Park, Lakeville, CT
Attending : [email protected] Motorsports, [email protected] Motorsports





See everyone at the track!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Setups*

Setups
Feel free to PM me your info and I will get it up!


Noah @ Verdict Motorsports 

2001 225 Quattro
*Engine:*
Eurodyne Maestro7 Stage 1 93oct file
42DD 3" Down Pipe
42DD Intake
Tyrolsport Dual SMIC's
Borla Cat-Back
MadMaxx Evo Valve
N75J
Verdict Motorsports Billet Injector Cups
Fluid Dampener pulley
Low Temp Thermostat
Low Temp Fan Switch
Verdict Motorsports Thermostatic Mocal Oil Cooler Kit

*Driveline:*
Haldex Competition Controller
FST 16lb Flywheel
FST Stage I Clutch
Verdict Motorsports Shifter Bushings
Verdict Motorsports Shifter Extension 2" and race knob
VF-Engineering Side Engine Mounts
VF Engineering Dog-bone with Verdict Motorsports Bushings

*Suspension:*
H&R Coil Overs
H&R Rear Sway Bar (Black on Hard setting)
CPT Control Arms
Verdict Motorsports Rear Lower Control Arm Bushings 
Verdict Motorsports Front Control Arm Bushings
Verdict Motorsports Front Adjustable Sway Bar End Links
Verdict Motorsports Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Links
OEM HD R32 Control Arm Bushings


*Brakes:*
Zimmerman Rotors and HP+ Pads (Good for street but not that great for the track)
SuperBlue Racing Fluid
Tyrolsport Brake Stiffening Kit

*Wheels:*
17" OZ Supperleggera w/ Nitto NT01 R-Compounds (Track) 38psi Front Hot, 36psi Rear Hot


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Info*

*Safety Setup Info*

*Suspension Setup Info*
http://farnorthracing.com/autocross_secrets6.html

Max's TT Suspension Thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5197012-Let-s-talk-TT-suspension

*Brake Setup Info*

*Engine Setup Info*

*Turbo Rebuilding*
http://www.pelicanparts.com/techart...ger_Rebuild/24-TURBO-Turbocharger_Rebuild.htm

*Cooling Setup Info
*If your having over heating issues, take your front grille and lower inserts out to maximize available air flow in exposure.
*

Tires and Tire Pressures
*Hankook R-S3's - Good sicky street tire with good rain evacuation. 37psi front/33psi rear Cold Track pressures. I found these to do not too bad, clicked off a 1:07.6 @ Lime Rock with them, but found they did not have anywhere the grip in the wet or dry that everyone online raves about.

Nitto NT-01's - Very loud on the street, wear fast. Lots of grip in dry and wet conditions. 38psi Front / 36psi Rear. Ran 1:06.6 @ Lime Rock with these.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Videos

*Thunderhill AudiTron 5/13*


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm not going to be doing any track events anytime soon. But once I finish the TT, and find a daily, I will get knee deep. 


Good thread Noah:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

:thumbup:
How about some ice driving?
Last weekend's Audi Ice Clinic in Minnesota
Would love to see more TTs there!

Sunday, February 10 / ICE / Prior Lake, MN / Glacier Lakes Audi Club / $50 w/club membership
Sunday, February 24 / ICE / Prior Lake, MN / Glacier Lakes Audi Club / $50 w/club membership
Registration & info


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Unfortunately I'm not going to be doing any track events anytime soon. But once I finish the TT, and find a daily, I will get knee deep.
> 
> 
> Good thread Noah:thumbup::beer:


Thanks! Hope to see you out there soon!



Imola_TT said:


> :thumbup:
> How about some ice driving?
> Last weekend's Audi Ice Clinic in Minnesota
> Would love to see more TTs there!
> ...


Looks like fun! Info added :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

http://farnorthracing.com/autocross_secrets6.html


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

updated :thumbup:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*AudiTron w/Audi Club North America Golden Gate Chapter*
Friday May 10 - Sunday May 12, 2013
Thunderhill Raceway in Willows CA
$325 prior to and including 3/31 then price goes to $400.

Price includes lunch on Saturday and Sunday and also a banquet/raffle on Saturday night. This is a great event to "Cut your HPDE teeth" very low stress and really good instructors. Last time I looked there were already 6 TTs on the roster.

Attending: Teeguzi

http://www.audiclubgoldengate.org/team-announcements/auditron2013


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> *AudiTron w/Audi Club North America Golden Gate Chapter*
> Friday May 10 - Sunday May 12, 2013
> Thunderhill Raceway in Willows CA
> $325 prior to and including 3/31 then price goes to $400.
> ...


:thumbup: added


----------



## V70RinGR (Aug 1, 2011)

*Michigan Audi HPDE*

4/27-4/28 / HPDE / Grattan Michigan (near Grand Rapids) / US AudiClub - Ring of Lakes / $295 

Advanced driving day 4/26

Link for more information - http://usaudimi.org/

Only two TT including me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

updated :thumbup: feel free to post video's. I will link them them in the video section. List of the car setup and track would be good.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*Monday 05.06.13 / HPDE / Talladega Gran Prix / Local Group / $150*
http://www.tgprace.com/ in Talldega AL
Attending: Me!

I'll be the only TT, with a wide variety of cars attending. This is a laid back HPDE with a focus on fun rather than technical skills.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Bump: Up to 11 TT's at the NorCal event.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

anything going on in the Mid-Atlantic region? 

I was just talkin another friend of mine about actually doing some event...I used to do a lot of track days on my gsx-r


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Krissrock said:


> anything going on in the Mid-Atlantic region?
> 
> I was just talkin another friend of mine about actually doing some event...I used to do a lot of track days on my gsx-r


Motorsport Registry is a great place to find events close to you.
http://www.motorsportreg.com/


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Bump :beer:

16 TTs so far for ACGG AudiTron @ Thunderhill in May. Thats got to be some type of record! haha


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Motorsport Registry is a great place to find events close to you.
> http://www.motorsportreg.com/


thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Krissrock said:


> thanks!


No problem!



Teeguzi said:


> Bump :beer:
> 
> 16 TTs so far for ACGG AudiTron @ Thunderhill in May. Thats got to be some type of record! haha


Wow!!!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good Adam!!! Having fun out there?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, got my lap times down to a consistent 1:16ish (7 turn 1.41 mile course) towards the end of the day. The Top Speed GTR's were running 1:00:1x's on Sunday!  It rained a little after lunch, and I was the only AWD car out there. Let's just say I didn't slow down nearly as much as the FWD/RWD cars.  I let an instructor drive my car, and his comment was "it has a lot of grip."


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Yeah, got my lap times down to a consistent 1:16ish (7 turn 1.41 mile course) towards the end of the day. The Top Speed GTR's were running 1:00:1x's on Sunday!  It rained a little after lunch, and I was the only AWD car out there. Let's just say I didn't slow down nearly as much as the FWD/RWD cars.  I let an instructor drive my car, and his comment was "it has a lot of grip."


 
Great to hear! 1:00's sound nuts! The TT does very, very, very well in the rain!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The TT does very, very, very well in the rain!


 Yes, it took a few laps to get my confidence sorted, but I got more aggressive in the rain than in the dry once I did. Good times for sure. 

A few more pics.... 

















PS: Avoid Hawk Ceramic Performance brake pads  (was using them in the rear). :thumbdown:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like fun Adam! :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Looks like fun Adam! :thumbup:


 Tons! Everyone should do it at least once. 

PS Chris spun my car. :laugh: Somehow, he kept it on the asphault though.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> Tons! Everyone should do it at least once.
> 
> PS Chris spun my car. :laugh: Somehow, he kept it on the asphault though.


 HAHA...that's funny, I'll have to razz him about that. 

I plan on doing an HPDE event, actually I want to do hillclimb events that's why I got this TT. Just need time to get it up and running. Hopefully, I am not on the same time schedule as Chris


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


>


 Looking good Adam!

Now the photo analysis that you didn't ask for (it's more art than science, but could be a very useful tool if you're familiar with a platform and know what to look for):

- *Need more front static camber*. Your dynamic front camber is in the positives when loaded, and at low steering angles. You could definitely use more front static camber compensation to increase the available front grip and go faster. 

- *Need more rear wheel rate*. Again, showing positive dynamic camber when loaded.* S*ince this isn't the steering axle, it should be looked at differently. Too much rear static camber compensation, as you know, will shrink the contact patch and reduce available grip. So, more rear rate is the ticket for you on that axle. Personally, I am not a fan of the easy way out (more rear bar) because it's a compromise, where you're giving some up to gain some back (very often giving up more than what is re-gained). A bit more rear springs (say a 2k bump) should easily bring the rear roll in check at your grip level. :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, same conclusions I reached. . I saw one picture from my SLR in that some turn before the apex and the rear inside wheel is off the ground, so more wheel rate for sure in the rear is needed. I don't want camber plates in the front so copying your ball joint extenders is my next move there. :thumbup:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Thunderhill AudiTron 5/13*

Had a great time at Thunderhill this past weekend; total of 6 MKI TTs were on the track. Here is a quick vid of my fast lap. Times were off by about 5 seconds due to passenger, additional seat and 120 degree track temps. Overall a totally good time!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I just attended my first SCCA event this weekend. No racing for me, just watching but I instantly regretted not going out there when I saw a stock Ford Focus driving through the cones. There were a few cars out there that were pure Sex though:



A couple of crazy Miatas, a few Corvettes, a few WRXs, an S2000, other various cars and a 240sx with a 350 in it. Haha. Interesting but it looked fun!

Already got the green light from the Mrs. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

hunTTsvegas said:


> I just attended my first SCCA event this weekend. No racing for me, just watching but I instantly regretted not going out there when I saw a stock Ford Focus driving through the cones. There were a few cars out there that were pure Sex though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she only knew what she was getting herself into. Exponentially shrinking mall allowances for her, because once you're hooked there's no recovery. :laugh:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

where there no professional/hired photographers at these events?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> Had a great time at Thunderhill this past weekend; total of 6 MKI TTs were on the track. Here is a quick vid of my fast lap. Times were off by about 5 seconds due to passenger, additional seat and 120 degree track temps. Overall a totally good time!


Teeguzi, are you running an oil cooler and low temp thermostat as well as low temp fan switch? 

We found this weekend that pulling the front grille out keeps the coolant temps in the 190 range. With a 3.2 grille in its a little hotter, in the low 200 range. Air temps were in the high 60's to mid 70's.




Krissrock said:


> where there no professional/hired photographers at these events?


Kriss, most of these events there are no photographers other than perhaps some friends/family taking pictures of the cars on the track. Most of the time it seems like the down time is chatting to other drivers/instructors or doing repairs/tweeks to ones car.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

_Teeguzi, are you running an oil cooler and low temp thermostat as well as low temp fan switch? 

We found this weekend that pulling the front grille out keeps the coolant temps in the 190 range. With a 3.2 grille in its a little hotter, in the low 200 range. Air temps were in the high 60's to mid 70's._

Hi Noah,

Right now I am only running a power steering cooler (Mounted on cross bar where horn used to be); I have stock thermostat and fan swithces. Air temps this weekend were low to mid 90's for us and the car was really feeling it. I could get 3-4 hot laps before I had to dial it way back to keep car cool. I have a kit nose with the "Drop Jaw" grille; which I think "breathes" a lot better than the stock one.

I dont monitor oil temp right now although I am looking at the p3 cars digital vent gauge that plugs into the OBD port and will provide oil temp. Next up-grade will be an oil cooler for sure; I may ping you about your install once the time comes.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> I have a kit nose with the "Drop Jaw" grille; which I think "breathes" a lot better than the stock one.


More details on this? I have no idea what this is.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> _Teeguzi, are you running an oil cooler and low temp thermostat as well as low temp fan switch?
> 
> We found this weekend that pulling the front grille out keeps the coolant temps in the 190 range. With a 3.2 grille in its a little hotter, in the low 200 range. Air temps were in the high 60's to mid 70's._
> 
> ...


Jim,

A low temp thermostat/fan switch with a thermostatic oil cooler should keep your temps in check even on 100 deg track days. We are building a kit at the moment for TT's based off my car. The only thing is that it requires two mounting tabs to be welded to the back of the rebar. If you have a local welder in the area that can Tig aluminum then your all set. If not, then you can always send me your rebar and I can weld the tabs onto it.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

20v master said:


> More details on this? I have no idea what this is.


Haha; sorry nothing too unique; wasn't sure what to call the newer grill style.



Cheers!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Jim,
> 
> A low temp thermostat/fan switch with a thermostatic oil cooler should keep your temps in check even on 100 deg track days. We are building a kit at the moment for TT's based off my car. The only thing is that it requires two mounting tabs to be welded to the back of the rebar. If you have a local welder in the area that can Tig aluminum then your all set. If not, then you can always send me your rebar and I can weld the tabs onto it.


Hi Noah,

I'll keep an eye out for the oil cooler kit; although it may not work for me due to my FMIC; which covers a large portion of the rebar back side.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> Hi Noah,
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for the oil cooler kit; although it may not work for me due to my FMIC; which covers a large portion of the rebar back side.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it might be a bit more difficult on your car due to the FMIC. Shall see what we can come up with. The fan switch and thermostat might be enough to do the trick for ya.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, it might be a bit more difficult on your car due to the FMIC. Shall see what we can come up with. The fan switch and thermostat might be enough to do the trick for ya.


Fan switch won't really help while racing, and remember, the low temp thermostat alone didn't help me (enough) when racing in 60*F weather. :whispers: 3 row radiator :whispers:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

or hack your bumpersssssszszss`1


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> or hack your bumpersssssszszss`1


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

20v master said:


> Fan switch won't really help while racing, and remember, the low temp thermostat alone didn't help me (enough) when racing in 60*F weather. :whispers: 3 row radiator :whispers:


I'm starting to feel like I've boxed myself in; I looked at 3 row radiators which are obviously thicker. I'm pretty sure that my FMIC will not like thicker radiator. Going to have to pull nose off and see what my options are.

It's all good though; still love the shiat outta this car!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> If she only knew what she was getting herself into. Exponentially shrinking mall allowances for her, because once you're hooked there's no recovery. :laugh:


Hahahaha. I really lucked out with my wife as that sometimes I think she has more of an appreciation of finely built automobiles than I do. The agreement that we've reached is that as long as she can eventually find a mid to late 60's Mustang to call her own, then I can do whatever (mostly) I please. 

What she doesn't know is that I instantly started compiling lists of parts necessary and the figure was staggering but oh, the possibilities.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> I'm starting to feel like I've boxed myself in; I looked at 3 row radiators which are obviously thicker. I'm pretty sure that my FMIC will not like thicker radiator. Going to have to pull nose off and see what my options are.


The 3 row unit still fits inside the radiator support and is behind the AC condensor anyways, shouldn't interfere with your FMIC at all. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Adam,

So with ambient air temps of 90-95 deg F. I was running a 180-200 for water temps the entire time with the stock OEM radiator. 

What are you running for an intercooler/intercoolers?


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

AudiFest w/Audi Club North America Golden Gate Chapter
Friday Oct 18 - Sunday Oct 20, 2013
Sonoma Raceway (sears Point/Infineon) in Sonoma CA
$495 prior to and including 7/31 then price goes to $595.

Price includes lunch on Saturday and Sunday and also a banquet/raffle on Saturday night. This is a great event at an amazing track with really good instructors.

Attending: Teeguzi

http://www.audiclubgoldengate.org/team-announcements/audifest2013-october18th-20thsonomaraceway


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Teeguzi said:


> AudiFest w/Audi Club North America Golden Gate Chapter
> Friday Oct 18 - Sunday Oct 20, 2013
> Sonoma Raceway (sears Point/Infineon) in Sonoma CA
> $495 prior to and including 7/31 then price goes to $595.
> ...


I really want to go to this. Would it be worth the $750 (600 + 150 for instructor) to go with an almost completely stock 02 tt quattro 225? I'll probably have some new springs by then, either Eibach or HR, but I've really only had the time/money to do repairs on everything the previous owner neglected


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

H_C said:


> I really want to go to this. Would it be worth the $750 (600 + 150 for instructor) to go with an almost completely stock 02 tt quattro 225? I'll probably have some new springs by then, either Eibach or HR, but I've really only had the time/money to do repairs on everything the previous owner neglected


The good news is that everyting you need is covered in the $595.00 price. There is no seperate Instructor Charge. The $150.00 is what instructors pay for the weekend as they have their own run group.

If you are new to HPDE and track driving it is actually best to start off bone stock and get to know your vehicle. I gaurantee that your car in stock dress is still quicker than you are in the beginning. There is a lot more to driving on a race track at speed than most people would think.

If you have any questions feel free to IM me; I'd be glad to help fill you in.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

October 4-5 Lime Rock 
BMW CCA CVC and Patroon Track event
Cost $655
Must have BMW CCA membership

This is a very good event with instructors with lots of knowledge. We will be there with a Corrado and my TT. 
http://www.motorsportreg.com/index....5DF89-FFF5-F8F2-044A7C14A101B7FA#.Uf5qsW3wous
http://www.motorsportreg.com/index....89EB0-C81B-05AF-806C6E6D010110F7#.Uf5qsm3wous

:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Adam,
> 
> So with ambient air temps of 90-95 deg F. I was running a 180-200 for water temps the entire time with the stock OEM radiator.
> 
> What are you running for an intercooler/intercoolers?


 Just saw this, obviously late response, but those results were run with stock dual SMIC's, stock radiator, and the 82*C thermostat.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Just saw this, obviously late response, but those results were run with stock dual SMIC's, stock radiator, and the 82*C thermostat.


 
71*C thermostat is the way to go for heavy track use in very hot temps. I have been able to get away without any issue running the 82*. But I also run 100% C16 fuel as well.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Teeguzi said:


> AudiFest w/Audi Club North America Golden Gate Chapter
> Friday Oct 18 - Sunday Oct 20, 2013
> Sonoma Raceway (sears Point/Infineon) in Sonoma CA
> $495 prior to and including 7/31 then price goes to $595.
> ...


 *6 MKI TTs signed up for this event so far.*


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*AudiFest 2013*

Clean lap vid from AudiFest 2013 at Sonoma Raceway.






Cheers!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Jim,

Looking good. Line is pretty clean. Time for K04-020 yet? You need to close in on that R8


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Jim,
> 
> Looking good. Line is pretty clean. Time for K04-020 yet? You need to close in on that R8


It is!

I had a pretty good discussion with the 034 guys at the track. Plan is shaping up to be:

225 HiFlo Exhaust Manifold
K04-020
225 MAF
Injectors
034 Intake manifold
034 Custom Tune

We'll have to adapt the FMIC charge pipe and also down pipe, but overall it should be pretty straight forward.

Enjoy car for a couple more years then pull motor when T-Belt and Clutch are due for stroker build and Big turbo. eace:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Teeguzi said:


> It is!
> 
> I had a pretty good discussion with the 034 guys at the track. Plan is shaping up to be:
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Fast lap from last weekend AudiTron at Thunderhill*

Enjoy!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

What software are you using for telemetry and what options does it take to get G-Force, throttle position, and gear? Great video - looks fast, which is unusual!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

MCPaudiTT said:


> What software are you using for telemetry and what options does it take to get G-Force, throttle position, and gear? Great video - looks fast, which is unusual!


I use TrackAddict on my iPhone 5 that is suction mounted to my windshield with a RAM mount. The telemetry is a GoPoint ODB bluetooth adapter; once the adapter is synced to your phone adding data points to the video is easy.

Cheers!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Old thread bump.

I put the beat down on a few Miata's this weekend, chased and caught an E46 M3, and an Arial Atom. Couldn't quite catch a spec E30, and got run down pretty hard by a 350awhp WRX, but other than the normal wearing the brakes and tires, it was a great day.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Tire wear looks pretty good Adam! Nice job taking down those Miata's!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Need more camber.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

What were you running in the front?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Need more camber.


+ 1000

Some caster would help a lot too. Caster brings dynamic camber gains which cancels some of the intrinsic camber loss associated with the front geometry. Depending on how much caster is added, there might not be a need to dial so much static camber compensation (static camber compensation is also a compromise since it reduces braking and traction). 

In my car without caster, I need upward of -5 deg of camber to prevent the car from chewing up the outer edge of the soft and expensive r-compounds -- with caster at 10 deg, I only need -3.5 deg of camber compensation to keep tire wear even across the contact patch.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> + 1000
> 
> Some caster would help a lot too. Caster brings dynamic camber gains which cancels some of the intrinsic camber loss associated with the front geometry. Depending on how much caster is added, there might not be a need to dial so much static camber compensation (static camber compensation is also a compromise since it reduces braking and traction).
> 
> In my car without caster, I need upward of -5 deg of camber to prevent the car from chewing up the outer edge of the soft and expensive r-compounds -- with caster at 10 deg, I only need -3.5 deg of camber compensation to keep tire wear even across the contact patch.


What are your tire pressures and toe ? 

Been running -2.2 camber on my car and get perfect tire wear even across the tires.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Zero front toe, so I'm not scrubing rubber off. Pressure depends on what tire is on the car. The Hoosiers on the car now are at 32 psi cold. 

IMO -2.2 front can't possibly be near enough compensation to give perfect wear if the car is agressively driven and tossed around. You have to remember, I usually drive in competition so it's 10/10th or nothing. That's why I rarely do HPDEs, I almost fall asleep through the controlled pace and always end up sitting on people bumpers waiting for a point by. I think the dynamics when chucking tires around in competition vs beeing smooth whith the entire lane to yourself in HPDE format are totally different animals.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You have to remember, I usually drive in competition so it's 10/10th or nothing. That's why I rarely do HPDEs, I almost fall asleep through the controlled pace and always end up sitting on people bumpers waiting for a point by. I think the dynamics when chucking tires around in competition vs beeing smooth whith the entire lane to yourself in HPDE format are totally different animals.


Well 8-10 cars on track, track only 1.33 miles and 7 turns, and half the run group was Miata's, so this wasn't an "empty" track HPDE. I was giving it hell, 10/10th's for 90% of the day. :laugh: I averaged ~60mph per session. I'm at zero toe, but can't remember camber since the last alignment, will check later. This is just my daily driver, so wasn't going for kill mode alignment/engine settings, I just wanted to practice and have fun. That said, I'm going to focus on the suspension and keep it streetable and just enjoy what I have (in this car). It was tempting to throw on the RSS coils though.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Zero front toe, so I'm not scrubing rubber off. Pressure depends on what tire is on the car. The Hoosiers on the car now are at 32 psi cold.
> 
> IMO -2.2 front can't possibly be near enough compensation to give perfect wear if the car is agressively driven and tossed around. You have to remember, I usually drive in competition so it's 10/10th or nothing. That's why I rarely do HPDEs, I almost fall asleep through the controlled pace and always end up sitting on people bumpers waiting for a point by. I think the dynamics when chucking tires around in competition vs beeing smooth whith the entire lane to yourself in HPDE format are totally different animals.


Whats your toe at full lock?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

32 seems really high cold, but I guess when running short runs like you do there is not a lot of time to heat up. I know my NT01's are 27-28 cold @ 70 deg and come up to 33-35 hot @ 125-140. 


Yours and mine are two different setups without a doubt for different events. I always work around the 8/10ths rule. If you have to run everything at 10/10ths, then all reliability goes out the window when it comes to endurance. Considering this is my first failure (axle) was after well over 120 track hours of HPDE is pretty good. I do not baby the car and push it hard with some left on the table for safety. Granted spending most of the time playing with Cayman R's on V710's with this old platform is fun, there is a time to kick up to the next level of what the car your using can do, for me it will be a year or two more and then its off to a Cup car. 


:thumbup::thumbup:

I run +.05-.08 toe out, -2.2 to-2.4 F and -1.7 to -1.8 R and check tire temps after every session to make sure even within a 10°F window


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Well 8-10 cars on track, track only 1.33 miles and 7 turns, and half the run group was Miata's, so this wasn't an "empty" track HPDE. I was giving it hell, 10/10th's for 90% of the day. :laugh: I averaged ~60mph per session. I'm at zero toe, but can't remember camber since the last alignment, will check later. This is just my daily driver, so wasn't going for kill mode alignment/engine settings, I just wanted to practice and have fun. That said, I'm going to focus on the suspension and keep it streetable and just enjoy what I have (in this car). It was tempting to throw on the RSS coils though.


That's exactly the point I was making about HPDE. You get traffic for no reason, all kind of cars/drivers at various levels of speed, and can't overtake freely. Kills the flow if you or your car is fast and there is no competition so it's impossible to push hard even if you wanted to. 



TheDeckMan said:


> 32 seems really high cold, but I guess when running short runs like you do there is not a lot of time to heat up. I know my NT01's are 27-28 cold @ 70 deg and come up to 33-35 hot @ 125-140.
> 
> 
> Yours and mine are two different setups without a doubt for different events. I always work around the 8/10ths rule. If you have to run everything at 10/10ths, then all reliability goes out the window when it comes to endurance. Considering this is my first failure (axle) was after well over 120 track hours of HPDE is pretty good. I do not baby the car and push it hard with some left on the table for safety. Granted spending most of the time playing with Cayman R's on V710's with this old platform is fun, there is a time to kick up to the next level of what the car your using can do, for me it will be a year or two more and then its off to a Cup car.
> ...


The Hoosiers like more pressure than other comparable r-comps. For example, the V710s in the same size is marked at 28 cold in my logbook.

It's definitely different setups and different use, I can't go out and not push 10/10th, most of the time at my level it is about exploring going over the limit in a comtrolled manner. The abuse on tire and equipment shows it too, my rate of component failure is ludicrous compared to you guys. In my last 4 events, I've had 4 DNFs (2 axles, 1 snapped ball joint, and breaking my buddy's evo by exploding his external oil cooler). I almost have to build endurance cars for them to survive the BS I put them through. So yeah, the amount of static camber compensation I'm talking about is for all out racing.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's exactly the point I was making about HPDE. You get traffic for no reason, all kind of cars/drivers at various levels of speed, and can't overtake freely. Kills the flow if you or your car is fast and there is no competition so it's impossible to push hard even if you wanted to.


I get your point, but I didn't have that problem, but of course it's dependent on track layout and experience level and capability of the drivers and cars on the track (3 passing straights in the 1.33 mile track I was on). :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Good to know the Hoosiers like more pressure :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting to see the difference in tire pressure.

My street tires start cold at 24-26psi and they quickly warm up to 32-34psi in the Texas heat.
I don't crap beat the car but don't baby it either.

That said, I've missed the last 2 HDPE due to work, travel or family.
**** I'll miss the next one too cause the HDPE geniuses scheduled the same weekend as the Austin F1 race...really.

So I'm taking the break to go through the engine bay and button stuff down.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I started at 30 and ended up at 38 psi this post weekend on the first session. 245/40/17 F/R.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ Another thing to take into consideration is that the narrower the tire, the more prone they are to have a high temperature delta from cold to hot. A 255 wide tire may 6* delta from cold to hot, while a 315 set on the same car with the same conditions only sees a 3* bump in temperature delta.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a lap vid of toplessTT at NOLA Motorsports Park during NOLA Speed & Style Show.
My first time ever in this track so I was taking it easy. Great facilities and the track is amazing!

https://vimeo.com/143862595


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

